# how long will my puppies coat be?



## brianna_son (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 8 week old puppy (who is a mutt) but I'm not sure how long his coat will be I know he has husky in him but that's about it. He is very fluffy and has alot of hair on his paws.












what do you think? thanks. Oh, and if anyone wants to give me a guess about how big he will be I'd appreciate it; he weighs about 15 pounds


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

No advice on the length of your pups coat, bu I would highly suggest that you remove your email address from your post, unless you REALLY, REALLY enjoy spam.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Hard to say with him being a mix, but going by the pictures, I'd say may be like that of an akita. Not long persay, but thick and dense... And 15 lbs at 8 weeks signals to me that he will be approx. 90lbs when full grown...


----------



## brianna_son (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for the advice.. 


Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## brianna_son (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, i have one more question. I taught him to sit and now he automatically sits for everything.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

brianna_son said:


> Also, i have one more question. I taught him to sit and now he automatically sits for everything.


automatic sits are not necessarily a bad thing, just keep in mind, that you are to only reward those sits you would otherwise ask for. 
For Instance: before mealtime, when greeting new people, before walks, during walks when stopping to cross street, waiting for someone to pass etc... Do not reward sits that would be the equivalent of begging, such as, at your mealtime or mealtime preparation and dog is underfoot...


----------



## brianna_son (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you very much.  i really want him to be well trained because he will be so big.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

brianna_son said:


> Thank you very much.  i really want him to be well trained because he will be so big.


Please keep in mind the weight guess, is just that a guess based on possible breed mix and personal experiences with dogs who also weighed 15 lbs at 8 weeks... He may surprise you and weigh a whole lot less or a whole lot more... Either way a well behaved dog is definitely a good thing overall... Good luck with him...


----------



## brianna_son (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you, I'n ussually pretty good witg my dogs but because of his parentage I think hell be pretty big. Anyhoo i cant thank you enough for your advice


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Your welcome...


----------

